# agression



## fish man chan (Feb 6, 2013)

hi all, i have a bit of a problem with aggression with my juvi calvus.
they are abought 1" eatch at presant & i have had them for a mounth now with no problems,
they are in a 48x21x16inc l/h/w 52 uk gal.
my scape is set up like this









over the last two days i have notised a red mark on the side of one the juvi & today i seen this on the under side of the same fish 









they are mostly still hideing alot, they do openly feed now
5 out of 6 seem to get along fine the problem seems to be with the other 1(i will call it male for the moment but am unshure due to the size)
he seems to have claimed a cave for himself & will attack any fish that goes nere it, he will also attack any one who feeds next to him, i dont mean just one bite at a time but several bites. 
four of the other juvi look streased out when he appears from the cave & stay away from him at all times. (they are showing dull grey colour)
the only one that dears go near the cave is the smallest one witch is the one with the bites out of it, this one is openly swimming all the time & even comes to the tank every time i pass. ( this one is showing bright natural colour)
the aggressive fish is showing dark colouring if i didnt no better i would swear it was a black congo calvus thats how dark im talking abought.

this is my first time keeping calvus 
i was expecting aggression when they grow but not this young
i am a a total loss as of where to go from here & how best to deal with the situation.

1.could this just be him claming his teriorty 
2. becomeing a dom male
3.just a nasty calvus
4.not a suitable scape for them not enought teritory :-? :-? :-? :-? :-? :-?


----------



## fish man chan (Feb 6, 2013)

for got to put they are Chaitika White calvus


----------



## triscuit (May 6, 2005)

Can you please post your water quality parameters? pH, temp, nitrate, nitrite, ammonia, hardness...

That looks a bit infected, and I want to make sure we know all the specifics. After doing your water tests, do a water change, and keep the lights off.


----------



## fish man chan (Feb 6, 2013)

the parameters are ph 8.4 /ammonia 0 / nitrite 0 / nitrate 10 / temp 80 ( useing api test kit)
i dont have a kh/gh test kit, ( only found out that they important for tangs last week) i am useing seachem malawi buffer & seachem cichlid salt as there tang buffer is not avalible in the uk. ( i have emailed a couple of us companys to get the tang buffer imported but they just dont get back to me or they wont ship to the uk)
i am putting the little fella in a medical tank as soon as i have check the paramiters again.

is there any products i could use to help it heal ?


----------



## triscuit (May 6, 2005)

Good, so the water quality is excellent. I'm actually going to move this thread over to the illness forum, where you might get better advice about what meds might be available across the pond.

Malawi buffer is fine- the test kit will help you determine how much you actually need.


----------



## fish man chan (Feb 6, 2013)

chears mate :thumb:


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

For minor scrapes, abrasions or nips, I usually recommend clean water low in nitrates to allow the fish to heal on it's own. Seeing as how your water is already pristine, if the affected area is displaying early signs of infection (redness or cottony white/gray growth) dose with Melafix and Pimafix. The preferred method would be to remove the affected fish to a hospital tank and dose the meds there. Monitor the fish for a few hours after you begin the treatment and watch for any adverse reactions to the meds. Calvus can be overly sensitive to water conditions so you may want to be extra vigilant here, however these meds are purported to be quite mild. Otherwise, follow the manufacturers recommendations on dosing and schedule. Reduce or leave the lighting off while medicating.


----------



## fish man chan (Feb 6, 2013)

chears mate i appricate it, 
he is in a hospital now water pramiters match the main tank, i added some media from the cannisters that is all ready full cycled.
i think i will treat with the above meds just in case & will go get them in the morning 7 will leve the lights off.
thanks for the advice.


----------



## fish man chan (Feb 6, 2013)

just to up date u

i have had to add one of my cannistes from the main tank to the medical tank as when i checked the water paramiters the next day there was 1ppm ammonia.
i have dosed the medical tank with interpet no8, i was going to use what u sugested above but when i went to lfs they had none so i just got the interpet instead.
so far so good little fella looks ok no redness no white fungus & it is eating well.

i have also done a half dose on the main tank just in case. (lfs recormend it) 
i will keep u all informed as i progress


----------



## fish man chan (Feb 6, 2013)

another up date

meds come out tomorw little fella seems fine.
i have been checking the paramiters daily over the last 5 days,they have all been stable, didnt bother with nitrate test as i thought it would be on the high side any way.
ph/8.4 
ammonia/0
nitrite/0
when i checked the paramiters to day i found 
ph 8.4
ammonia/0.25
nitrite/0
nitrate/0
it seems the meds have crashed the bb on both tanks. its states on the box that it does not harm the bb in your aquarium & the guy in the lfs backed that up?
so it loks like i will have to cycle the tank again, will have to do it with the calvus in the tank do u think the calvus have any chance of surviving the cycle ? must admit am not very hope full they will but have no choise


----------



## fish man chan (Feb 6, 2013)

hi all, sadly when i cheacked the medical tank today the little fella was dead.
had a good look at the wounds & they well healing nicely buy the look of them, no redness/fungus.
looks like the crashed bioload was the cause of death ammonia was at 2ppm, (api test kit) i had treat the aquarium with prime last knight but the test kit read 0.25ppm, i now prime can give a false test result for ammonia so not 100% on the result but that the only thing i could find.

this could of been a diffrent ending imo because if i new the meds would crash the bioload i would of put the bio media in one of the fluval 306 cannisters & just used sponges it the filter while i treat the tank then added the media back when the treatments finished.

would like to thank triscuit & gtz for the help 
& of course interpet for the bull s**t info on the box


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

Sorry to hear the sad news. With interpet products, unfortunately there is very little info available as to their ingredients. I've yet to come across their products in the US or Canada, as they seem to be mainly European based.


----------

